# Deliberate Act



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Went on a call today at a Gas Station, was told customers broke sink off the wall, I know it was a deliberate act just by what I seen when I entered the bathroom, bracket was intact and still fully secured to the wall, sink was on the floor, supply still attached and on to the fixture, it was snapped on the san-tee coming out of the wall, it was like some one lifted the sink from the bracket, then using the weight of the sink and pushed down on the drain, was able to break the PVC Tee, sink was not even broken, who ever did it knew what they were doing. Maybe the one who did it was pissed cause the price of gas was too high. Who knows, I had to open wall to fix it. It's fixed now.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerks like that give:no: us more work, but really, who wants to get work that way? Not me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

That will only cause the price to go UP! After all, someone has to pay for the repairs!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

If you want to rip bathrooms out do it in the Exon Mobil corporate headquarters. Better yet go down to Wall Street and do it. That's the source of the problem. Ripping off the little guy gets no one anywhere.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Read the instructions next time you put in a wall hung lav. Most require a carrier. I dunno why they even send that little bracket. 

If you do use the chincy bracket at least put blocking in for the screws through the bottom of the back of the lav.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It was a full width bracket not the 2" wide ones.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We generally put in kohler. They say a carrier is required. I think it's a 3025. I don't know if this is the case with other manufactures as well. 

They send an 8" wide plate with the prongs at the top to hold the china.

I have quite a collection of them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Years ago as a union service plumber I had a service call at the Blue Note Cafe, and somebody threw a beer bottle at the wall hung toilet,


it shot a hole in the bowl and out the other side above the trap water level in the bowl.......



Only time it would leak would be when it was flushed. 


You couldn't throw a glass beer bottle and do that twice, and cause that to happen again.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Marlin said:


> If you want to rip bathrooms out do it in the Exon Mobil corporate headquarters. Better yet go down to Wall Street and do it. That's the source of the problem. Ripping off the little guy gets no one anywhere.


Don't forget the white house.:thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Went on a call today at a Gas Station, was told customers broke sink off the wall, I know it was a deliberate act just by what I seen when I entered the bathroom, bracket was intact and still fully secured to the wall, sink was on the floor, supply still attached and on to the fixture, it was snapped on the san-tee coming out of the wall, it was like some one lifted the sink from the bracket, then using the weight of the sink and pushed down on the drain, was able to break the PVC Tee, sink was not even broken, who ever did it knew what they were doing. Maybe the one who did it was pissed cause the price of gas was too high. Who knows, I had to open wall to fix it. It's fixed now.


Were these clients? If they were new customers, maybe the old plumber got a little slow one day .


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Were these clients? If they were new customers, maybe the old plumber got a little slow one day .


Were not new clients, Safeway Stores.


----------

